# The Blotto RTA by Vaping Bogan and Dovpo



## Rob Fisher

Creating a thread for a chat about the Blotto RTA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP

very much interested in hearing your thoughts about this one...temptation is strong. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

I'm also super keen to hear your thoughts skipper and if all fails for you, dibs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Heads up all... the legs of a single-coil go on the same side... don't be a silly goose like me and destroy 2 coils wondering why it wasn't working... I don't do manuals but a quick pic to @BigGuy sorted my issue... I don't do manuals!

The build is pretty simple and I was recommended to use a lot of cotton which I did and was a piece of cake to wick! I'm using a single 3.5mm Alien that comes out at 0.49Ω and started at 35 watts but have moved back to my 28 watts which is better for me!

I hate 810 drip tips and especially the very short ones it comes with... and my beloved towers tips look funny with an 810 to 510 adapter because of the gap! Luckily I have a decent 810 Tower which looks good on it and works for me!

The box says 2ml and 6ml with the bubble glass but it's no 2ml tank and I think they only say that to get around the TPD crap!

I'm not sure I like the "bottle top" look but it is different and a bit kewl!

The airflow ring works well and the airflow is very smooth and I like that! I can't decide if I prefer it half-closed or fully open... but I think I prefer it full open.

It's wicking well and not a hint of a dry hit... Bazinga!

It's a 25mm tank so it doesn't fit on most of my high-end gear without a slight overlap so I have it on the baby Aegis.

I like the fact it comes with two spare bubble tanks but I must say I do prefer a glass tank so I'm using the one it came installed with. But the extra juice will be good for out and about.

Top fill is easy and works well!

I think this will suit those that like dual coils and bigger wattage but I must say running it at 28 watts with my 0.49 Alien it's doing a pretty good flavour job which has surprised me.

The big test for me was the refill... I was worried that juice would seep out of the airflow at the bottom on the refill... I must have wicked it well because there was no leakage!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It looks great on the Droid... even if the Drip Tip isn't Matchy Matchy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> It looks great on the Droid... even if the Drip Tip isn't Matchy Matchy!
> View attachment 174671


For me these are your greatest mods, I have no idea why, but I absolutely love the look of the Droids

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707

So far, this is impressing.

Gooied in 2x Boom Fused 27’s and the vape is pretty damn good. Airflow is smooth man smooth and the flavour is seriously good.

Also like the way it looks. Just not sure I would run it in bubble glass mode - makes it into quite a fatty. Anyway, the capacity with the straight glass is more than sufficient for me at least. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Sachin1804

Loving the vape experience of the blotto. Definitely not the best flavor atty out there.... But it's one of the better Chinese ones. The restricted af is just perfect for me





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## NaZa05

So after a few more days now, how is everyone who has the RTA finding it. I'm seeing all the reviewers rave about the flavor off this thing and then i saw @KZOR saying its good but not great so in 2 minds now about whether to purchase or not

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP

I love mine hey. I've actually retired my rebirth RTA when i got the Blotto. Flavour is on point and the airflow is sooooo super smooth.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

NaZa05 said:


> So after a few more days now, how is everyone who has the RTA finding it. I'm seeing all the reviewers rave about the flavor off this thing and then i saw @KZOR saying its good but not great so in 2 minds now about whether to purchase or not


What rta are u currently using and hoping the blotto will be similar to or beat?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## NaZa05

Jengz said:


> What rta are u currently using and hoping the blotto will be similar to or beat?



Using a reload on the Double barrel and my second reload bent so need to replace with either another one or a blotto. Even if it's similar but not as good the price point makes it more attractive than another reload.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

I'm with Todd on this one although I think I experienced better flavor than he did.
Think they just messed up the AF ring a tad too much.
It is definately a good RTA which has received more attention than it deserves. Will watch how many reviewers that praised it so highly will use it in the weeks to come during reviews and live shows.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

NaZa05 said:


> Using a reload on the Double barrel and my second reload bent so need to replace with either another one or a blotto. Even if it's similar but not as good the price point makes it more attractive than another reload.


Ive used it side by side with my reload, it's a good rta and produces great flavour but I somehow feel the rebirth and even my Omni shado beat it on flavour. I haven't had a lot of time with it, I used it for a day as it is not my Blotto but that's what my feelings are. It's less restricted than the rebirth but the flavour I got off the rebirth was a bit better Imo. 

Must still get a tauren beest as highly recommended by @KZOR, I just hate how those post screws angle in on the coil leads

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## NaZa05

Jengz said:


> Ive used it side by side with my reload, it's a good rta and produces great flavour but I somehow feel the rebirth and even my Omni shado beat it on flavour. I haven't had a lot of time with it, I used it for a day as it is not my Blotto but that's what my feelings are. It's less restricted than the rebirth but the flavour I got off the rebirth was a bit better Imo.
> 
> Must still get a tauren beest as highly recommended by @KZOR, I just hate how those post screws angle in on the coil leads



That's also my issue with the beest. Thank you for the feedback. Back to looking for another reload then lol. Stick to what you like I guess

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

Jengz said:


> I just hate how those post screws angle in on the coil leads



I have no issues with that. I simply bend my coils while on the coiling rod using a pair of pliers at the positions indicated by the red circles on the sketch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Daniel

Been using my Blotto exclusively the last week and the more i use it the more impressed I am .....

Yes there has been a bit of a hype train , but I think due to the name behind it everyone seems to hype it just that bit more  

The Short 'n Sweet , this atty just "works" much like the Reload I'm sure if you spend enough time with it you will get similar to better flavour out of it than the Reload ;P . It;s sure to become a workhorse in my arsenal ..... 

Everyone is banging in these huge 3mm duals , I think 2.5mm is the sweet spot for this atty in Dual 
Single you can go up to 4mm imo ..... 

*Pros *
Fantastic build quality , smooth threads 
Single and Dual coil options , both perform well 
Smooooooooth airflow 
Easy build deck 
Wicks like a champ , tested chain vaping at 55W single and 75W duals and it keeps up no problem.

*Cons* 
Looks fugly with the bubble tank 
Design aesthetics not necessarily for everyone 
It is quite a large atty so might not fit on all mods 
With the small airflow holes on AFC it can be difficult to gauge where you at closing down airflow

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Have been using the blotto also for a week now and have had ZERO problems. Being an exclusive dripper, I was pleasantly surprised by its flavour production, ease of build and exceptional airflow. No problems with the glass, no problems with the thin metal - no problems at all.

I stuck dual 2.5mm fused claptons in her which and she's been delivering all the way. 

Do it...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee

Daniel said:


> Been using my Blotto exclusively the last week and the more i use it the more impressed I am .....
> 
> Yes there has been a bit of a hype train , but I think due to the name behind it everyone seems to hype it just that bit more
> 
> The Short 'n Sweet , this atty just "works" much like the Reload I'm sure if you spend enough time with it you will get similar to better flavour out of it than the Reload ;P . It;s sure to become a workhorse in my arsenal .....
> 
> Everyone is banging in these huge 3mm duals , I think 2.5mm is the sweet spot for this atty in Dual
> Single you can go up to 4mm imo .....
> 
> *Pros *
> Fantastic build quality , smooth threads
> Single and Dual coil options , both perform well
> Smooooooooth airflow
> Easy build deck
> Wicks like a champ , tested chain vaping at 55W single and 75W duals and it keeps up no problem.
> 
> *Cons*
> Looks fugly with the bubble tank
> Design aesthetics not necessarily for everyone
> It is quite a large atty so might not fit on all mods
> With the small airflow holes on AFC it can be difficult to gauge where you at closing down airflow



the bottle cap design aesthetics are what i like about it. something different. agree with the comment about the fugly bubble tank, but the capacity with it is great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Daniel said:


> Been using my Blotto exclusively the last week and the more i use it the more impressed I am .....
> 
> Yes there has been a bit of a hype train , but I think due to the name behind it everyone seems to hype it just that bit more
> 
> The Short 'n Sweet , this atty just "works" much like the Reload I'm sure if you spend enough time with it you will get similar to better flavour out of it than the Reload ;P . It;s sure to become a workhorse in my arsenal .....
> 
> Everyone is banging in these huge 3mm duals , I think 2.5mm is the sweet spot for this atty in Dual
> Single you can go up to 4mm imo .....
> 
> *Pros *
> Fantastic build quality , smooth threads
> Single and Dual coil options , both perform well
> Smooooooooth airflow
> Easy build deck
> Wicks like a champ , tested chain vaping at 55W single and 75W duals and it keeps up no problem.
> 
> *Cons*
> Looks fugly with the bubble tank
> Design aesthetics not necessarily for everyone
> It is quite a large atty so might not fit on all mods
> With the small airflow holes on AFC it can be difficult to gauge where you at closing down airflow



I must say, bubble tanks never looks "right" to me. I rather suffer with regular tank refilling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

M.Adhir said:


> I tried one out on Saturday for a few hours, and it was pretty good with a dessert juice in it. I must say, the atty really brought out alot of the sweetness in the juice. Airflow was great and smooth, wicking was great as well.
> 
> Was considering getting one to try. then i saw a post where someone had their post (see what i did there!) split in two.
> 
> View attachment 175472
> View attachment 175473



Yes this was mentioned in @KZOR 's last live feed , and also that it might have been an once off issue with a weak spot in the metal.
Maybe uncle @KZOR can confirm with the owner , as we don;t want to create false negative publicity if it was indeed an isolated incident ..... 

Also those coils look very beefy and round might have also contributed ......


----------



## Rude Rudi

M.Adhir said:


> I tried one out on Saturday for a few hours, and it was pretty good with a dessert juice in it. I must say, the atty really brought out alot of the sweetness in the juice. Airflow was great and smooth, wicking was great as well.
> 
> Was considering getting one to try. then i saw a post where someone had their post (see what i did there!) split in two.
> 
> View attachment 175472
> View attachment 175473



User (possible noob) error here I'm afraid = he simply tightened the screws too much/with too much force. If you read the entire story, this was the third set of coils he installed... Now, why would you install 3 sets of coils in an atty only a couple of days old? Sure, he may have experimented with various coil options but this is user error... It's the same as blaming a mech mod for blowing in in your face...not the mod's fault I'm afraid...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Rude Rudi said:


> User (possible noob) error here I'm afraid = he simply tightened the screws too much/with too much force. If you read the entire store, this was the third set of coils he installed... Now, why would you install 3 sets of coils in an atty only a couple of days old? Sure, he may have experimented with various coil options but this is user error... It's the same as blaming a mech mod for blowing in in your face...not the mod's fault I'm afraid...


This is also true and possible. Intention was not to blame anyone or anything. Apologies if it has come across that way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Daniel said:


> Yes this was mentioned in @KZOR 's last live feed , and also that it might have been an once off issue with a weak spot in the metal.
> Maybe uncle @KZOR can confirm with the owner , as we don;t want to create false negative publicity if it was indeed an isolated incident .....
> 
> Also those coils look very beefy and round might have also contributed ......


This is also true and possible. Intention was not to blame anyone or anything. Apologies if it has come across that way.


----------



## KZOR

Daniel said:


> Maybe uncle @KZOR can confirm with the owner


He sent it to Dovpo who tested it and concluded that it was a inferior post with a weak spot on that specific RTA and they are sending him a new one. 
Apparently it is an isolated case.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Rude Rudi said:


> he simply tightened the screws too much



No he did not.



Rude Rudi said:


> Now, why would you install 3 sets of coils in an atty only a couple of days old?



He had a set in which he removed so i could review it using my own set and after i did he removed it and put in a set he preferred.  And that equals three.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

KZOR said:


> No he did not.
> 
> 
> 
> He had a set in which he removed so i could review it using my own set and after i did he removed it and put in a set he preferred.  And that equals three.



Aha! Thanks fir the clarity! This is how a story run and becomes hearsay. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Daniel

M.Adhir said:


> This is also true and possible. Intention was not to blame anyone or anything. Apologies if it has come across that way.



No worries , always good to hear all sides of the story before making a decision  , I just hope the OG poster of that pic did in fact clarify the issue wherever he posted it so everyone knows it's an isolated incident. You know how ppl are , see one bad picture and ..... 

Personally I think the real issue are these small screws that most Chinese made devices come with , they really not great quality and way too tiny no wonder they send those tiny blue screwdrivers so you CAN'T strip the screw even if you wanted to LOL not enough torque ......


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Daniel said:


> No worries , always good to hear all sides of the story before making a decision  , I just hope the OG poster of that pic did in fact clarify the issue wherever he posted it so everyone knows it's an isolated incident. You know how ppl are , see one bad picture and .....
> 
> Personally I think the real issue are these small screws that most Chinese made devices come with , they really not great quality and way too tiny no wonder they send those tiny blue screwdrivers so you CAN'T strip the screw even if you wanted to LOL not enough torque ......




I have owned many RTAs, RDTAs, RDAs over the past five years of vaping. 

I have never stripped a screw, cross-threaded or damaged a screw. It is all about using the correct screwdriver or allen key for the job. If the screwdriver bit fits snugly, and you don't overtighten, you will not strip them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## FacelessVaper

Ok so let me help you guys out with info around the Blotto post that cracked. It was my Blotto and I can assure you that it was not over tightend. This is not the first time I have build or screwed any screw into the post so I will say I am not a noob. The post cracked without the screw being tigh. If you over tighten a screw you are more likely to strip the screw than crack the post unless you are trying to force a screw in that is not the correct size. I like to try different builds when I get a new device. So the first one was before I gave it to Kzor to review, his build and when I got it back I tried the single coil build. As for it being thick wire, I used Fused Clapton 26ga*2 wraped with 35ga Ni80.

I immediately made contact with Dovpo and within 40min received first response from them. They asked me to send them the pick and about 16 hours later got back to me. The did not even mention the screws being over tightend as they said they had their engineers test it and the could not get the post to split even while they used "the greatest of force" and that I must have a defective on with a flaw in the material.

I have looked very closely at the crack and you can kinda see that it looks like a weak spot in the metal. I bought it from Sir Vape and must commend them on excellent after sales service as my new Blotto is already on it's way and will arrive tomorrow.

I have posted the response from Dovpo on the two social media pages where I have posted it to warn owners of this possible flaw.

I know we are easy to complain about the quality of of Chinese products, but stuff like this happens with any product you might buy. I even had the Bogan himself comment on the posts on a page. He surely is a good guy and interacted with me and even contacted Dovpo on my behalf.

I think that this might be a problem that could come up again with the deck. If you have a good look at the post you will notice that it does not have a lot of "meat" at the top and even a slight flaw in the metal can cause it to happen. The problem is not that it had a flaw the problem could have been if they did not take the effort to sort it out. 

All in all the Blotto is a good RTA, but I won't say fantastic or amazing. But I will definitely use it and actually like the gigantic bubble tank.

Hope this long post clears it up for everyone who had questions about this.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## FacelessVaper

M.Adhir said:


> This is also true and possible. Intention was not to blame anyone or anything. Apologies if it has come across that way.


Apology accepted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

OK so I've been running the blotto side by side all day with the reload, same build, same cotton and same same juice. 

First time throwing in 2.5mm aliens into the reload, which I feel is not the best for the reload, 3mm fraliens is where it's at. I threw in the 2.5mm to compare the vape as 3mm restricts the airflow far too much on the blotto for my liking on a good DL vape. 

So far I still find the reload to be ahead but not by much. The blotto is a beefier tank with absolute magnificent flavour for the price bracket it is in. Airflow is super smooth with oodles of flavour but the reload has crisper flavour with fruity icy juices. 

All in all I compare all new DL dual coil tanks to the reload because for me it's the benchmark of greatness and I can truly say the blotto is the toughest competitor thus far. I'm actually loving the draw I get off this Blotto with the 2.5mm build I have inside. 

Besides the inability to rewick mid tank I feel the tank is a winner. If you are in the market for a dual coil tank I would choose this over the reload on price alone, it comes close enough to the performance of the reload to be an overall winner!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CaliGuy

@Jengz the fact that your Reload is empty and the Botto still full of juice tells a different story as to which one you prefer more. Which makes the Blotto only have as good as the Reload

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jengz

CaliGuy said:


> @Jengz the fact that your Reload is empty and the Botto still full of juice tells a different story as to which one you prefer more. Which makes the Blotto only have as good as the Reload


Hahaha, like I said the reload is still ahead but the blotto is a tough competition for it, it's like the Messi Ronaldo debate of who is a better soccer player where Ronaldo is the reload, Messi the petri 24 and I'm the blotto, a tough contender but not the better player

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## FacelessVaper

Just a update. After two days with the replacement Blotto the airflow ring is stuck. Either I am the most unlucky guy in the world or the quality is just poor. But let me just leave it here for you to decide

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I must say I’m not fan of the bottle shape looks of it but I was starting to give in to the hype over this tank but seeing your experience with it @DieBaardBek I'm having second thoughts. But since I haven’t bought anything new for the past few months I would like some advice. Which ones would you guys recommend, the fatality M25 or the Blotto? Both of them look ugly to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FacelessVaper

Grand Guru said:


> I must say I’m not fan of the bottle shape looks of it but I was starting to give in to the hype over this tank but seeing your experience with it @DieBaardBek I'm having second thoughts. But since I haven’t bought anything new for the past few months I would like some advice. Which ones would you guys recommend, the fatality M25 or the Blotto? Both of them look ugly to me


I bougha Fatality today. Sonfar I am loving. The airflow adjustability is awesome and flavour closer to Reload levelnthan Blotto for me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

DieBaardBek said:


> Apology accepted



Awweeeee!!!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Also in the market for a new tank, but the reviews make it tough choice 
Reload or Blotto 
Going to keep a close eye on this thread


----------



## Grand Guru

I was hoping one of the reviewers @KZOR or @StompieZA may assist.


----------



## KZOR

Grand Guru said:


> I was hoping one of the reviewers @KZOR



I think the Blotto is totally overhyped and has received way more attention than deserves. And on top of that Thunderhead Creations came out with a very similar deck long before Dovpo released the Blotto.
Descent RTA but far from great. I also predicted very little handchecks or useage by reviewers during reviews or live shows and so far i have seen very little of that.
I am a Tauren Beest fan but if i had to choose between those two then hands down the Reload.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hakhan

DieBaardBek said:


> I bougha Fatality today. Sonfar I am loving. The airflow adjustability is awesome and flavour closer to Reload levelnthan Blotto for me.


 not the best looking tank. but way more forgiving in coil selection and wicking to deliver the goods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

I think people need to stop comparing devices to each other , especially vs things that cost twice as much ...... 

You will ALWAYS have the staunch Reload fans that will always say it's the best etc. Otherwise how do you justify the price vs a cheaper tank that also performs just as well ;P 

The Blotto IMHO is the one to get for the price point and the extras and the ease of build and most importantly NOT ONE LEAK so far. Where most if not all bottom flow RTA's have leaked on me (and if you are one of those that tune "Oh the X RTA has never leaked on me , I call BS  , EVERYONE has experienced a bottom flow RTA piss out on them at some time or another ;P )

To me it's a tank in it's own right , and it just ....works...... no fiddling with wicking or coils or nothing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

99% of leaking atty’s is due to poor wicking.

I do agree with what @Daniel has said about the Blotto. It’s a very nice dual coil RTA, the few that I have vaped on were very enjoyable with good flavor. A lot of the dual coils I have tried of late all have nice flavor and various degrees of open to restricted airflow to suit a lot of vapers requirements.

For me flavor and airflow is one thing, aesthetics is the other part of the equation that is just as important as I personally do not like a RTA that is bulk and overly tall which means most of the latest dual coil RTAs including the Blotto are off my list.

PS: The Reload eats Blotto’s for breakfast and still maintains its slim sexy figure

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TyTy

Loving the blotto, for those of you that have tried single and duel coil builds is there an airflow difference? I am using 3mm duel Claptons and finding the airflow really nice but a little restricted, anyway to add a little more airflow?


----------



## CMMACKEM

Tried the Blotto with one of my ejuices of choice. Not bad at all, the Reload still has considerably better flavor but at the Blotto's price, bang for buck worth the purchase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akil

TyTy said:


> Loving the blotto, for those of you that have tried single and duel coil builds is there an airflow difference? I am using 3mm duel Claptons and finding the airflow really nice but a little restricted, anyway to add a little more airflow?


Try using smaller ID coils. Maybe 2.0 or 2.5mm


----------



## CJB85

Okay, so I have run my Blotto for long enough that I feel up to raising an opinion here.
The looks are subjective, let's get that out of the way right at the beginning, you either like it, or you don't. I didn't like it when I saw Bogan do his first reveal of it, but it grew on my and I think it looks way better in the metal than on Video.
I have now done 4 cleans and re-wicks running the same set of 3mm Framed Staples and have yet to have it leak on me, sort of. I once over filled it and squeezed a trickle of liquid out when putting the cap back on, but after a wipe and a few drags there was no further leaking (I am on the 4th refill after that and still dry). The flavour on this tank is the best I have had, hands down, so if your flavour is average it maybe just needs a bit of tinkering to get things going, but this comes with a disclaimer... I also have a new Reload 26 and it seems to be a "horses for courses" situation. On any fruity type vape, the Blotto comes out tops. On anything custardy, desserty, or tobacco based, the Reload walks the fight.
The airflow on the Blotto is much smoother and quieter than the Reload, but then the Reload is a top airflow and comes with that no-leak safety.
The vape is also warmer on the Reload, even at lower watts, but this may come down to coils (Framed Staples in the Blotto, Quad Core fused claptons in the Reload).
What surprised me is that the threading on my Blotto is smoother than the Reload and I need to be quite careful when putting the reload back together in order not to catch, or cross the threads. I have no idea if this is a point scored for the blotto, or the reload, as I am not sure if it means the tolerances on the Reload are just way finer (but at least you know which goes together more smoothly).
@KZOR mentioned the Tauren products and while I haven't tried the Beest, I did briefly own a One RTA that did not impress me one bit. It was way too airy for my personal taste (I run the Blotto with about 20% of the AF closed off, even with 3mm duals) and the flavour was just meh (granted, this could very much be because I didn't bother finding the best build etc for it). I can't fault the Tauren on build quality though, for what it is worth.

For those still struggling to get the Blotto built, here is my completely unqualified, non-expert way of doing it. I have no clue if this is correct, but this has been working a charm for me. Lots of people have mentioned not thinning the wicks out too much, as the key to preventing the leaks is making sure the ports are COMPLETELY covered. This is true, but don't mistake covered, or full for TIGHT. The thing that has made the big difference for me is what happens below the ports. The juice well on the tank is DEEP, so there is a lot of space to let the tails hang down below the ports. I try to thin the last 10mm or so of the wicks out a little more and leave them quite a bit longer (still not touching the bottom of the juice well though).

If you are in the market for a new RTA and lean towards the fruitier side of things (not that the dessert side of it is bad at all) this RTA is a stunner, if the aesthetics work for you. If you are someone who constantly struggles to keep the leaks at bay on bottom airflow atties, then maybe the Zeus X is a better bet at a similar price point. If you have the bucks to spend and prefer the richer, desert type liquids, the Reload is probably your winner. As always though, if you have a setup that makes you really happy, just stick with it. In many cases anything new does not live up to what you know, just because it is not what you are used to.

** EDIT: this Blotto is so damn good, I am even enjoying Red Pill in it (a liquid that I have tried in every other setup I owned and disliked completely).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

Thanks for that write up, I enjoyed the read

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DysectorZA

CJB85 said:


> Okay, so I have run my Blotto for long enough that I feel up to raising an opinion here.



Thanks for the write up. I'm getting a Blotto from forum member tomorrow and looking forward to building and setting it up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DysectorZA

I just built my very first coil. It was a single 4mm coil to use in the Blotto, as I was finding that the dual 3mm coils were not working out great for me and would burn out quicker. Maybe I'll try and build 2.5mm coils next time.

For the 4mm coil I built I did 6 wraps and when I was installing it, it came out to around 0.36ohms, which might be a little high. Do I build the next coil with more wraps next time or less wraps to reduce the ohms?

However after I installed wicked and juiced it up, I found for some reason the ohms jumped to 0.48ohms, and it has not seemed to reduce in ohms after a few uses. I'm not sure if I should be concerned or not? Or just leave it?

A wattage calculator recommended I should vape at around 36W, but I'm finding that a little too low and the vape not that great. I increased that to 42W's now, and it's a little bit better. Is this dangerous at all? Can I increase the wattage to higher at all?

Should I try a 5 wrap 4mm coil next time to lower the ohms?

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

What mod do you have it on please.

What wire did you use.

I have gone as low as 0.15 dual coil on mine.

Also I don't think you need to be concerned. If you are confident there is no reason for a short, you will find the resistance will change from first install to when you prime the coil and then wick. A lot of us will pulse the coil to make sure there are no hot spots and then check the post screws in case they just need a nip to tighten.

42 w is nothing to be afraid of on a regulated device, but tell us what it is and we can maybe tell you the limits of that device.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DysectorZA

Thanks.

I'm using it on a Wismec Reuleaux RX200 mod. 3x Samsung 30Q's.

Wotofo Framed Staple Clapton Wire - https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/wotofo-framed-staple-clapton-wire-2838928-36/

But I even put it on other mods and it seems to be staying at 0.48ohms.

I think I should have done 5 wraps instead of 6 wraps, though. It just looked so small in the hand. But first time building coils, so learning as I go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## takatatak

DysectorZA said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm using it on a Wismec Reuleaux RX200 mod. 3x Samsung 30Q's.
> 
> Wotofo Framed Staple Clapton Wire - https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/wotofo-framed-staple-clapton-wire-2838928-36/
> 
> But I even put it on other mods and it seems to be staying at 0.48ohms.
> 
> I think I should have done 5 wraps instead of 6 wraps, though. It just looked so small in the hand. But first time building coils, so learning as I go.


My calculator (Vape Tool Pro for Android) says that it should be about 0.48 ohms based on the specs you gave.

0.4 if you build a 5 wrap 4mm ID with that wire.

I'd probably go with a 6 wrap 2.5mm ID dual coil build in the Blotto (though I dont own one) using that wire which should give you about 0.17 ohms.

Please let us know if you need any more assistance

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## takatatak

Looking at the heat flux, you'll probably get quite a cool vape with that build I recommended... You would probably need to vape at around 110W on that build to get a decent warmth which sounds a bit high for the Blotto.

That wire may be better suited to single coil builds. I have a nickel sensitivity so can't use fancy coil wires but that Wotofo wire you have has a very low resistance so running dual coil builds with less than 0.15 ohm resistance is gonna be tricky on regulated mods and without decent batteries. I think 30Q 25R VTC5A etc. have a minimum safe resistance of 0.15 ohms. I may be wrong... Don't quote me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## takatatak

On a single coil:
More wraps = more resistance
Larger ID = more resistance
More metal = more resistance

Add another coil wire in parallel, dual, triple, quad etc. Then you would divide the single coil resistance by the number of coils.

Multi-coil builds:
More coils/metal = less resistance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DysectorZA

Thanks for the help @takatatak Appreciate it.

I wanted to try a single 4mm coil, just to see how it performs. Maybe I can just take it apart and unwrap 1 or 2 of the wraps? Or is it not really recommended to do that? Should I rather just build a new coil?

Next time I'll build dual 2,5mm 6 wrap coils for the Blotto and see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## takatatak

DysectorZA said:


> Thanks for the help @takatatak Appreciate it.
> 
> I wanted to try a single 4mm coil, just to see how it performs. Maybe I can just take it apart and unwrap 1 or 2 of the wraps? Or is it not really recommended to do that? Should I rather just build a new coil?
> 
> Next time I'll build dual 2,5mm 6 wrap coils for the Blotto and see how it goes.


I'd probably go with a 3 wrap if running a 4mm ID single coil with that wire and vape it between 35-65W. It might burn the cotton in the center if you chain vape though. I'd give that a go. You'll have to decide if it's easier to remove wraps or build a new coil... 6 of one, half a dozen of the other

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger

What exactly is the problem though ? Is the vape not good. Nothing wrong with a .48 4mm coil in the Blotto, especially if you have the wicking down. I always get really good flavour from my Blotto, but sometimes get the wicking wrong and get leaks.

My preference is either a twisted comp wire or a parallel at around .25 for the pair, so aim at .5 for the single. The problem with multi wire coils in the Blotto is that they take up space and restrict the air flow on an already restricted air flow tank. So if your .48 single is doing the job, don't double guess it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DysectorZA

@Stranger I am finding the 0.48ohm 4mm coil might be too high resistance? And I'm concerned about increasing the wattage on the mod.

At the moment I'm vaping at 42W, but I find the vape really cool and the vape really minimal. Do you think I should increase the wattage? Or would it be dangerous?

I usually vape 0.23ohm dual coils at around 65W and 0.11ohm dual coils at 80W.


----------



## takatatak

DysectorZA said:


> @Stranger I am finding the 0.48ohm 4mm coil might be too high resistance? And I'm concerned about increasing the wattage on the mod.
> 
> At the moment I'm vaping at 42W, but I find the vape really cool and the vape really minimal. Do you think I should increase the wattage? Or would it be dangerous?
> 
> I usually vape 0.23ohm dual coils at around 65W and 0.11ohm dual coils at 80W.


There's not nearly enough power running to that coil and it's working the batteries pretty hard...



Change to 3 wraps:


Way less voltage required to get the same output... Much better temperature. You could go up to 65W using less volts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DysectorZA

Awesome, thanks @takatatak I bump up the wattage to 67W and it's vaping better. Will play around with the wattage.

My concern was that I've never vaped a 0.48ohm coil before, and was not sure if the batteries or the mod would be safe to do so.

The one app I was using OHM Vaping advised when I put in the 0.48ohms that I should vape between 27W to 36.8W, so I was unsure. But maybe the app is for dual coils and not single.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

DysectorZA said:


> Awesome, thanks @takatatak I bump up the wattage to 67W and it's vaping better. Will play around with the wattage.
> 
> My concern was that I've never vaped a 0.48ohm coil before, and was not sure if the batteries or the mod would be safe to do so.
> 
> The one app I was using OHM Vaping advised when I put in the 0.48ohms that I should vape between 27W to 36.8W, so I was unsure. But maybe the app is for dual coils and not single.


A single 0.48ohm coil depending on how the airflow is set and how warm you like your vape is good between 20 - 40w, 67w is far too high!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

It is amperage you need to be concerned about when it comes to safety. If you look at the two screenshots above, you can see one that says 9.4 amps and the other that says 12.4 amps

If your battery is rated as 10 amps, the second setting will have your battery blowing up even though the figures say lower W and Ohms

Watts and amps are very different things and it is the amp rating that determines the safety. For example an 25R battery has an amp rating of 20 amps continuous discharge, which makes it safe for most mods and mechs.

A Sanyo 20700B is a bigger battery with a 4000mah rating .... but the amp rating is only 15 amps. So the myth is that if the battery is bigger in Mah it can deliver more amps. This is just not true.

I disagree with some of the above comments in that that the W do not determine the safety, the amps do.

However, you have a regulated mod which means that the mod should protect the batteries even if you abuse it.

Again I will say that you have no issue running that Blotto on a .48 build at a 100W if you want.

Think of those tiny MTL mods and pods that run at 1.6 Ohms on 1500 Mah batteries. They can do this because the amp draw is low even if it can go to 40W. Look at the screenshot below.
1.6 OHMs with a 1500 mah battery. If your coil is firing at 3.7 volts it is only drawing 2.31 amps.

@.48 = 7.71
@.25 = 14.8
@.15 = 24.67

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NOOB

I've been using a single 3.5mm ID Wotofo coil (dual core fused clapton - 26x2+36) in my Blotto. I have it sitting on a dual battery mod using the Samsung 25R 18650 batteries.

The coil comes out at about 0.45 (I think it's about 6 or 7 wraps) and I cannot complain about the vape at all. It's neither too hot, nor too cool for my liking and I get almost a full day's worth of use from the mod/batteries. I'm not sure if the amp draw is too high or too taxing on the batteries. @Stranger is way smarter that I am on this topic, so he might be able to say if my setup is taxing on the batteries. To the best of my knowledge, the first sign that you're taxing your batteries is usually that your batteries are heating up a little, but I've honestly never had any cause for concern as I've never experienced my batteries reaching a temperature higher than room temp.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GarethB

I don’t fuss about ohms unless I’m putting it on a mech mod.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

@NOOB 

Perfectly safe with that set up, less than 10 amps @ 40w.

Like the above post, you need only worry when you use a mech, even semi mechs are very safe

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB

Stranger said:


> @NOOB
> 
> Perfectly safe with that set up, less than 10 amps @ 40w.
> 
> Like the above post, you need only worry when you use a mech, even semi mechs are very safe



Awesome. Thanks for the info. I'd rather check and make sure than not check.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coil-vs-power.t68036/

A nice example here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB

Stranger said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coil-vs-power.t68036/
> 
> A nice example here.



Fantastic comparison there. Very informative!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

